# Any Way to Prevent Heel Lift?



## Big Foot

So I know when boot shopping you want to make sure that your boots have no heel lift. This works great for folks with normal size feet, but with my size 16 feet I literally have no options. The Ride Big Foot boot is the only boot that comes in my size and unfortunately I have heel lift in this boot. In smooth conditions it's not much of a problem, but when things get choppy, the heel lift gets extremely annoying.

Does anyone know of a way to stop heel lift? I tried tying my boots extra tight, but the heel lift didn't go away at all, and it just made my feet hurt.


----------



## EastCoastChris

I have struggled with heel lift all my snowboarding life. I feel your pain.

Somewhere on another thread someone mentioned packing some soft foam on the top of your foot so the foot has no where to go when you go to the toe side. Its a similar theory to tying your boots real tight I guess - but seems like it would be less painful. And not entirely cut off circulation.

To be clear: I haven't tried this yet, but am going to this weekend if I am getting heel lift in my new boots. Maybe someone who has used this (or other) strategies will jump in and add their boot hacks.

Good luck!


----------



## Bones

Heel wedges, J bars, C bars, etc.

Take a look at tognar.com in their boot fitting section.

Lots of diagrams and lots of pre-cut stuff.

$20-$30 will buy you a lot of stuff to experiment with until you find your fit.

(Personally a couple of J-bars solved the problem)


----------



## Toomeyct

Go to Larry's Bootfitting in Boulder. He is supposed to be the best in the country. Something tells me that if he can't fix the problem, nobody can. Also I know you said you have size 16 feet, but have you tried smaller boots? I wear a size 14 shoe, and I wear a size 12.5 snowboard boot. I spent a few seasons in size 14 snowboard boots and then after trying smaller boots on, I found that they fit much better.


----------



## a4h Saint

If I recall there is a sticky on this forum somewhere that goes into great deal. Many ways to solve heel lift. Sorry I cannot direct you there atm. If I find it I will link it


----------



## SnowOwl

a4h Saint said:


> If I recall there is a sticky on this forum somewhere that goes into great deal. Many ways to solve heel lift. Sorry I cannot direct you there atm. If I find it I will link it


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html



wrathfuldeity said:


> Heel hold kit or make your own
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/50617-thirtytwo-heel-hold-kit.html
> If it is these, they go on the outside of the liner...between the liner/shell...in my pic the orange c's are covered with white tape so the don't rip off when I remove the liner from the shell after each day to dry both the shell and liner. The bigger thing is the butterfly, the upper things are the c's and below are the j's....the c's and j's go on each side of the liner, two per liner You can use any or all in a combination, imho/imhe use the butterfly first then add the c and later the j if you need more...adding layer/build up will pinch the heel/ankle more. If you get the foam sheet, just cut out in the same as in the picture.
> 
> see the black circle on the liner's in the above pic...the butterfly is almost placed in the right spot in the above pic...that is where you paste the butterfly...then it wraps around the back to the other circle on the other side of the liner. Then if you need more pinch add the c or j bar on top of that...followed by covering it all with tape so that it doesn't rip off when putting the liner back in the boot. I don't know how much clearer it could be. perhaps try it with out peeling the backing of the sticky and just tape it on with some scotch tape...take some pics and post it up
> 
> But before you do this; Are you adding any kind of footbed or heel lift to the liner? If yes, especially a heel lift; put the liner on first to confirm where your ankle bone is. It should sit inside the dark C of the boot liner.
> 
> The C shape (of the butterfly and C) are made to go around the ankle bone. Otherwise, you are creating a pressure point.
> 
> 
> Boots with laces, or dual boas….you can do dual or zone tightness by how you lace them up....leave the bottom section loose, tie off at the ankle then cinch the cuff down tight
> 
> Have average size ankles and no ankle problems. I tighten the cuff to hold my foot into the heel pocket (which is mainly done with the inner laces on 32's) and more importantly so that I get the toeside leverage/response. Love the 32 focus boas for the ease of adjustment and often ride with the lower boa barely snug but cinch the cuff down and also have the inner lace pretty tight and it hasn't reduced blood flow to my foot. In the past had 32 305 and another model? with laces and actually the laces imho work better for more tweakability for comfort than the boas but the boas are so damm adjustable on the fly. I will often pop loose the cuff boa for the chair and then if dropping a gnarly line will really tighten them up verses just cruising groomers the cuff will be just snug.
> 
> 
> Numb feet….
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/50824-feet-going-numb-boots.html
> 
> I've got a high instep and a high arch and need a heel lift to fit my boot. It also pulls my foot back, so I can fit into my correct boot size (instead of sizing up). It is counter intuitive but it worked for me and I'm not going to question the boot fitter.
> 
> try insoles like superfeet or ed's sole and take a look at the above thread...
> 
> Originally Posted by wrathfuldeity
> fwiw foot numbness can also be from pressure on a peripheral nerve. Some of this is counter-intituitive...I used to have numbness but when I finally put in some good insoles that supported my high arch that did the trick and allowed me to loosen the lower boot, gain more response, comfort and no more numbness.
> 
> Cycle4fun…
> Preventing numb toes while snowboarding
> 
> Dogfunk.com - Snowboard Boot Buyer's Guide from Dogfunk.com
> 
> 
> I've spent an hour in a bike shop getting rid of hotspots. I ended up with a wedge, and a specialized insole with proper arch support and a metatarsal button to keep my feet bones from crunching on power transfer. This is the same type of problem, different sport.
> 
> 
> Boot maintenance and repair
> Drying….if you can dry immediately after every day of riding, take the liners and insoles out. Use very low heat or no heat…just air flow works great.
> Stench of boots, liners, gloves, goggle frames, jackets…my reciepe is to dip and soak with McNett MiraZyme…follow the directions…let it soak then just hang and let it air dry.
> 
> MiraZyme
> 
> If its really bad do the above and then; after its dry make up a paste of baking soda and water and smear it on…nice and heavy, let it dry. Then use white vinegar…pour it on, soak and let it foam; then rinse well with water and hang it in the bright sun to dry….this has not failed yet. Do it at the end of the season so you got fresh smelling stuff for the fall.
> 
> Boot repair…the best stuff used yet is again a McNett product called “Freesole”. Their “aquaseal” will also work but it is not as abrasion resistant and imho does not stick as well…but darn good. Use it where there is binding/boot wear, to seal up edge cuts and etc. As you can see the old 305’s are trashed (but feel like slippers) but are kept for back up and would last a couple of days.
> 
> Freesole® Urethane Formula Shoe Repair
> 
> Pics of stuff
> 
> hurricane tape and foam sheet with adhesive backing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right new liner, middle old liner with diy c and butter fly, left c and butterfly covered with hurricane tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterfly wrapped around back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterfly covered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pad on the tongue to push back the ankle and to deal with a hot spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right insole=trash, middle=abit better, left=good fit for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note the arch support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dual zone lacing...tie a crossover knot and wrap around the boot (need long laces) to keep the foot loose and then cinch down the cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinch down the inner lace harness to keep the foot pulled back in to the heel pocket


----------



## snowklinger

EastCoastChris said:


> I have struggled with heel lift all my snowboarding life. I feel your pain.
> 
> Somewhere on another thread someone mentioned packing some soft foam on the top of your foot so the foot has no where to go when you go to the toe side. Its a similar theory to tying your boots real tight I guess - but seems like it would be less painful. And not entirely cut off circulation.
> 
> To be clear: I haven't tried this yet, but am going to this weekend if I am getting heel lift in my new boots. Maybe someone who has used this (or other) strategies will jump in and add their boot hacks.
> 
> Good luck!


get in some 32's gurl.


----------



## CassMT

32 ankle cinch rules the wasteland, fav boots ever


----------



## SnowOwl

snowklinger said:


> get in some 32's gurl.


Vans Infuse

new semi boa targets at preventing heel lif


----------



## Big Foot

Thanks for the infromative posts guys. I think my first order of business will be finding a boot fitter. I always thought boot fitters were for people who could try on different boots and find the ones that work best. Since I'm stuck with one boot for the forseeable future I didn't think they could help me. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Toomeyct

Big Foot said:


> Thanks for the infromative posts guys. I think my first order of business will be finding a boot fitter. I always thought boot fitters were for people who could try on different boots and find the ones that work best. Since I'm stuck with one boot for the forseeable future I didn't think they could help me. Guess I was wrong.


Larry's in Boulder. I believe BA suggested him in another post. Supposed to be the best there is. 

Larry's Bootfitting - Boulder Ski Shop - Ski Boot Fitting and Sales - Ski Sales


----------



## jdang307

Foam, lots of foam. I don't have big feet, I have wide feet with skinny girly ankles and heels and low volume. Basically I'm fucked. Fit my width, too much volume. Fit the volume, sides of my feet hurt just lacing up.

This year I'm going to experiment with lots of foam. Hell I better start now.


----------



## CassMT

when in doubt, duct tape!


----------



## EastCoastChris

For real? I just got a pair of K2 Contours which I am digging. I never bothered with even trying 32s since so many people said they are for wide feet. So I just assumed that meant they wouldn't like my wierdo.skinny ankles and fatty calves (an inverted cankle if you will.)

The Countors seem to work pretty good except on my smaller right foot. 





snowklinger said:


> get in some 32's gurl.


----------



## Palegreenstarz

jdang307 said:


> Foam, lots of foam. I don't have big feet, I have wide feet with skinny girly ankles and heels and low volume. Basically I'm fucked. Fit my width, too much volume. Fit the volume, sides of my feet hurt just lacing up.
> 
> This year I'm going to experiment with lots of foam. Hell I better start now.


I've been researching a bit as I too have skinny girly ankles and occasionally get pressure points hurting my inner ankle on my front foot. Any recommendations on what kind of foam you use? Do you affix it to the inside if the boot or just place it each time you lace up?


----------



## jdang307

Boot fitting foam. Any foam will work. I put them on the outside of the liner.

Google bootfitting supplies. If you're in the US check out Tognar and Boot Fitting Supply | Ski Boots - Boot Fitting Supplies - Ski Boot Accessories

The wrap around pad or the modified wrap pads might work. I put in the wrap around pad and it helped but then it pinched that sensitive area in the back above the heel, right where the bend is. Might need to shave it to modify. In my case, I'm going to pull it out and cut it up and modify it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

EastCoastChris said:


> For real? I just got a pair of K2 Contours which I am digging. I never bothered with even trying 32s since so many people said they are for wide feet. So I just assumed that meant they wouldn't like my wierdo.skinny ankles and fatty calves (an inverted cankle if you will.)
> 
> The Countors seem to work pretty good except on my smaller right foot.


I just picked up a pair of K2 contours...wasn't looking but at REI, shopping for the Mrs...and a pair of women's 8, used once and returned...felt almost like slippers...need a bit of mod...but very doable. The boa inner lace is pretty cool and for $45...SCORE.:yahoo:


----------



## futurefunk

I tried on a bunch of different boots from different brands when I bought my latest pair. Bought that one that fit best (Bonfires, which are essentially Salomons). They packed out a bit and I did notice a bit more heel lift. I just got some new insoles (Superfeet), which works great for comfort, but they also take up more volume in the boot. My feet are snugger now, so not too many issues with heel lift unless I'm bailing toeside.


----------

